# Invite for 2009



## mitcheg1 (Oct 11, 2005)

So I finally got around to working on my invites for this year's party. We're going with a Disco theme so I took my inspiration from the Disco poster at the following link
http://www.ticketprinting.com/images/products/Disco-Poster.png
I'm pretty pleased with how this came out! Borrowed a number of items from last year's invite for continuity!

Thoughts?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

That's a really great and UNIQUE invite! Love how you mixed disco with halloween....and that disco ball is fabulous!

MsM


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

mitcheg1 said:


> So I finally got around to working on my invites for this year's party. We're going with a Disco theme so I took my inspiration from the Disco poster at the following link
> http://www.ticketprinting.com/images/products/Disco-Poster.png
> I'm pretty pleased with how this came out! Borrowed a number of items from last year's invite for continuity!
> 
> Thoughts?



I love it! Very creative!


----------



## kUITSUKU (Jul 5, 2009)

Love the design, killer job!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That is so cute! I love the idea - so unique and creative!


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Really cool! The disco ball/skull is awesome. Great job!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Fabulous! Love the skull dicso ball -- can't wait to see the party pix.


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

Very, very clever! Love the whole "Disco is dead" tie in. Perfect!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Very original. I like the whole "ticket" idea and the dancing skeleton in the bottom right corner. P.S. Disco isn't Dead!


----------



## prblogg01 (Aug 24, 2009)

Very cool! Your Idea is awesome. 

I love the idea


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

That's a really awesome invite you created there. Great job!


----------



## mitcheg1 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Needed a final tweak*

I went back and was looking at the invite and decided that while I loved it, the blue just wasn't screaming Halloween. So here is Rev A.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I think you're right. The purple does give it a bit more of a halloween look 

MsM


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

Good change there. Definitely gave it a different vibe, a better vibe. Not so cheery maybe?


----------

